# Sheikh Mujib's birth history



## kalu_miah

I saw some one mention in an earlier post that both Mujib and Bhutto's mothers were Hindu by birth. So I got a little curious and started searching. That is when found that dailydeshbangla website was hacked by Burmese hackers. But I found this info in other websites:

Mother Name of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman

*Sayera Khatun 
In early nineteen twenties, one Mr. Chandi Das was a practicing lawyer in the Civil Court at Kolkata. He had a young beautiful daughter named Gouribala Das. One Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti was working as a junior assistant to Mr. Chandi Das. Mr. Chakravarti had a free access to Mr. Das's residence at his will and used to visit the family frequently. In the process he developed intimate personal illicit relationship with Gouribala. Consequentially, Gouribala became pregnant. When pregnancy was confirmed Gouribala and her father started pressing hard on Mr. Chakravarti to get married. But Mr. Chakravarti being a high cast Brahmin was not only outraged and flatly denied his illicit relationship but audaciously refused to marry Gouribala who belonged to a lower cast. He also disowned the claim that the child was sired by him. Such behavior from Mr. Chakravarti came as a rude shock to the entire family particularly to Mr. Das and he became seriously ill thinking about the ill fate of his beloved daughter's future. 
Finally, Gouribala gave birth to a son on 12.12.1920. The son was named after Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti as Dev Das Chakravarti. Thereafter, Mr. Das persistently kept on requesting Mr. Aronnyo to accept Gouribala as his wife and Dev Das as his son but of no avail. In this melee the boy became three years old. 
At that time, having no way out Mr. Das begged Mr. Sheikh Luthfur Rahman, his Muhuri (Document Writer) to marry Gouribala. The obedient Muhuri obliged Mr. Das and married Gouribala after she and begotten son Dev Das, sired by Mr. Chakravarti got converted into Islam taking the Muslim names Sahera Begum and Sheikh Mujibur Rahman accordingly. 
An affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court in this regard. *

WITNESSES IN THE AFFIDEFIT REGISTERED 

1. Mr. Abdur Rahman Shafayet, Court Daroga 
Police Station (PS): Vandaria 
Post Office: Vandaria 
District: Erstwhile Barisal 

2. Shree Anil Kumar, Court Daroga 
District: Erstwhile Barisal

same info here:
Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's Birth History

Can someone verify if this is actually true or some propaganda by Bongobandhu haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> I saw some one mention in an earlier post that both Mujib and Bhutto's mothers were Hindu by birth. So I got a little curious and started searching. That is when found that dailydeshbangla website was hacked by Burmese hackers. But I found this info in other websites:
> 
> Mother Name of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman
> 
> *Sayera Khatun
> In early nineteen twenties, one Mr. Chandi Das was a practicing lawyer in the Civil Court at Kolkata. He had a young beautiful daughter named Gouribala Das. One Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti was working as a junior assistant to Mr. Chandi Das. Mr. Chakravarti had a free access to Mr. Das's residence at his will and used to visit the family frequently. In the process he developed intimate personal illicit relationship with Gouribala. Consequentially, Gouribala became pregnant. When pregnancy was confirmed Gouribala and her father started pressing hard on Mr. Chakravarti to get married. But Mr. Chakravarti being a high cast Brahmin was not only outraged and flatly denied his illicit relationship but audaciously refused to marry Gouribala who belonged to a lower cast. He also disowned the claim that the child was sired by him. Such behavior from Mr. Chakravarti came as a rude shock to the entire family particularly to Mr. Das and he became seriously ill thinking about the ill fate of his beloved daughter's future.
> Finally, Gouribala gave birth to a son on 12.12.1920. The son was named after Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti as Dev Das Chakravarti. Thereafter, Mr. Das persistently kept on requesting Mr. Aronnyo to accept Gouribala as his wife and Dev Das as his son but of no avail. In this melee the boy became three years old.
> At that time, having no way out Mr. Das begged Mr. Sheikh Luthfur Rahman, his Muhuri (Document Writer) to marry Gouribala. The obedient Muhuri obliged Mr. Das and married Gouribala after she and begotten son Dev Das, sired by Mr. Chakravarti got converted into Islam taking the Muslim names Sahera Begum and Sheikh Mujibur Rahman accordingly.
> An affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court in this regard. *
> 
> WITNESSES IN THE AFFIDEFIT REGISTERED
> 
> 1. Mr. Abdur Rahman Shafayet, Court Daroga
> Police Station (PS): Vandaria
> Post Office: Vandaria
> District: Erstwhile Barisal
> 
> 2. Shree Anil Kumar, Court Daroga
> District: Erstwhile Barisal
> 
> same info here:
> Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's Birth History
> 
> Can someone verify if this is actually true or some propaganda by Bongobandhu haters.


 
This is true. I have learned that some years ago from BBC insider. BBC Bengali department wanted to do documentary on these facts but indians inside BBC learned about it and prevented the program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

idune said:


> This is true. I have learned that some years ago from BBC insider. BBC Bengali department wanted to do documentary on these facts but indians inside BBC learned about it and prevented the program.



Amazing. Truth is stranger than fiction. How can we further authenticate verify and publicize this story from a reputed new media, preferably a Western one. Indian intelligence will not dare kill them for one and it will be considered a lot more objective source. May be Aljazeera can send one of their British reporters to do a story on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

His Birth was a Raw Conspiracy to decimate Pakistan and form Bangladesh . Remember Raw was Not formed then But RAW is Omnipresent in Every Eventuality and Fact and Fiction in Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> Amazing. Truth is stranger than fiction. How can we further authenticate verify and publicize this story from a reputed new media, preferably a Western one. Indian intelligence will not dare kill them for one and it will be considered a lot more objective source. May be Aljazeera can send one of their British reporters to do a story on this?



We need to contact media outlet and perhaps they would be interested as Awami League claim bongo boltu to be best Bengali of the century. He has millions of followers. His name is everywhere in Bangladesh. He and his background deserves through understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

idune said:


> This is true. I have learned that some years ago from BBC insider. BBC Bengali department wanted to do documentary on these facts but *indians inside BBC learned about it and prevented the program.*




so much conspiracy...even evil RAW now running BBC...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

idune said:


> This is true. I have learned that some years ago from BBC insider. BBC Bengali department wanted to do documentary on these facts but indians inside BBC learned about it and prevented the program.



The Same BBC which did not Flinch to U.S. Regarding Wikileaks , to Rupert Murdoch Regarding News Corporation was intimidated by a Few Indians most Possibly Raw . Well Done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

One has to notice generosity showed by Sheikh Luthfur Rahman while high cast Brahmin undermined even own children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Kalu, I thought you are a western well educated person who cares little about somebody's birth history. Does it really matter how he was born?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Kalu, I thought you are a western well educated person who cares little about somebody's birth history. Does it really matter how he was born?



I am sure Kalu bahi will have his answer but Awami League claim bongo boltu to be best Bengali of the century. He has millions of followers as you have claimed. His name is everywhere in Bangladesh. He and his background deserves through understanding. And in western or any other place leaders background and biography is very important fact.Deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Picked up from a Pakistani run blog site. Make Mujibur Rahman a Hindu, that pretty much kills all his credibility

The Real Facts: Was Sheikh Mujib ur Rehman born a Hindu?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cherokee

Roybot said:


> Picked up from a Pakistani run blog site. Make Mujibur Rahman a Hindu, that pretty much kills all his credibility
> 
> The Real Facts
> 
> Picked up from a Pakistani run blog site. Make Mujibur Rahman a Hindu, that pretty much kills all his credibility
> 
> The Real Facts



So they are ready to Make their National Hero ( or Villian ) a Evil Hindu to decimate his Credibility . Damn !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

I have no idea about his birth heritage. Nor do I give a damn. 

But his family background wasn't that strong, that is not in an aristocratic sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Zabaniya said:


> I have no idea about his birth heritage. Nor do I give a damn.
> 
> But his family background wasn't that strong, that is not in an aristocratic sense.



Most of the Great leaders don't have a strong aristocratic background .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

iajdani said:


> Kalu, I thought you are a western well educated person who cares little about somebody's birth history. Does it really matter how he was born?



The reason I care about the birth history of Mujib is to have complete biographical information about this individual including his family background, which many a times determine people's deep seated inclinations and biases acquired from their family and friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> I have no idea about his birth heritage. Nor do I give a damn.
> 
> But his family background wasn't that strong, that is not in an aristocratic sense.



Aristocrats makes monarchy not leaders. Is it a rocket science to understand?

There are very few exceptions though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Trolla-Lala said:


> Most of the Great leaders don't have a strong aristocratic background .



You mean to say that leaders like Jinnah and Gandhi don't have strong backgrounds? Hey, at least they were highly educated. The same goes for the early leaders of both India and Pakistan. 

For Bangladesh, that is a clear no. The man's sons literally lost their minds when they saw all the aid money pouring in. The man was helpless to stop them. 



iajdani said:


> Aristocrats makes monarchy not leaders. Is it a rocket science to understand?
> 
> There are very few exceptions though



Erm...yeah...


----------



## TopCat

kalu_miah said:


> The reason I care about the birth history of Mujib is to have complete biographical information about this individual including his family background, which many a times determine people's deep seated inclinations and biases acquired from their family and friends.



It depends on the IQ level of the person. For a average IQ level your proposition stands true.
I bet Mujib had a far better IQ level than average YOU. So he will be less likely induced by surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Sheik Mujib was a great leader with vision and self dignity. This is what he wanted for Bengalis. All in all a great freedom fighter and true bengali. He fought for Bengali cultural and language right.

IN BD today we may find majority of Muslims but their ancestors are Dravidian Hindus. Some hardline delusional haters and insecured guys are trying to defame their culture and suffering from Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## TopCat

kalu_miah said:


> The reason I care about the birth history of Mujib is to have complete biographical information about this individual including his family background, which many a times determine people's deep seated inclinations and biases acquired from their family and friends.



Certainly it can be part of his biography. Do we really need a whole book about his ancestral root and relate all his work to that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Trolla-Lala said:


> His Birth was a Raw Conspiracy to decimate Pakistan and form Bangladesh . Remember Raw was Not formed then But RAW is Omnipresent in Every Eventuality and Fact and Fiction in Bangladesh



RAW conspiracy against Bangladesh goes back to 1700s when RAW made a conspiracy to convert an Oriya Hindu to Murshid Quli Khan and install him as the Nawab of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> It depends on the IQ level of the person. For a average IQ level your proposition stands true.
> I bet Mujib had a far better IQ level than average YOU. So he will be less likely induced by surroundings.



If he had a 'high IQ', he wouldn't have ended the way he did. 

The man made many, many mistakes. Albeit a naive and emotional. But not a bad guy or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Roybot said:


> Picked up from a Pakistani run blog site. Make Mujibur Rahman a Hindu, that pretty much kills all his credibility
> 
> The Real Facts



Bhai, kahan kahan se khanghal ke news khojta hai. You are really a BD24 news correspondent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Zabaniya said:


> If he had a 'high IQ', he wouldn't have ended the way he did.
> 
> The man made many, many mistakes. Albeit a naive and emotional. But not a bad guy or anything.



Without higher level of IQ and intelligence nobody can be as big of a leader as him. He can be defined as bad or good according to perspective you look at him. He had only 2 and 1/2 years in power and judging him based on his short tenure in office is ridiculous. Even our last CG was in power as long as Mujib himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

iajdani said:


> *Without higher level of IQ and intelligence nobody can be as big of a leader as him.* He can be defined as bad or good according to perspective you look at him. He had only 2 and 1/2 years in power and judging him based on his short tenure in office is ridiculous. Even our last CG was in power as long as Mujib himself.



Leadership is more do with EQ.

relationship.pdf+leadership+and+eq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

iajdani said:


> It depends on the IQ level of the person. For a average IQ level your proposition stands true.
> I bet Mujib had a far better IQ level than average YOU. So he will be less likely induced by surroundings.



How can a low IQ person judge another of higher IQ, that is the question we should be asking. Sheikh Mujib from what I have seen in his life history has no where near my IQ, and I will say this much without getting too much into my personal details.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Syama Ayas said:


> Leadership is more do with EQ.
> 
> relationship.pdf+leadership+and+eq



^^^What he said...

Khekz...


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Certainly it can be part of his biography. Do we really need a whole book about his ancestral root and relate all his work to that?



It all depends, some people prefer book, some people prefer summary of his biography like posted at the beginning of the thread and some like you will try hard to keep this as secret as this will shake up bongo boltu cult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

iajdani said:


> Without higher level of IQ and intelligence nobody can be as big of a leader as him. He can be defined as bad or good according to perspective you look at him. He had only 2 and 1/2 years in power and judging him based on his short tenure in office is ridiculous. Even our last CG was in power as long as Mujib himself.



I never said he had no charisma. He was charismatic. No doubt about that. But high IQ? Come on. Let's not be like those Chinese fanboys


----------



## kalu_miah

iajdani said:


> Certainly it can be part of his biography. Do we really need a whole book about his ancestral root and relate all his work to that?



Why not? The man definitely caused a lot of death and destruction among my people, so I want to know who this guy is and where he comes from.


----------



## INDIC

Bangladesh had a impressive GDP growth rate during 1972-1975, how is that possible if he never cared about his country.


----------



## Luffy 500

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> IN BD today we may find majority of Muslims but their ancestors are Dravidian Hindus. Some hardline delusional haters and insecured guys are trying to defame their culture and suffering from Stockholm syndrome.



Irrelevant crap $hits again from a delusional ignorant indian. What does our ancestry have to do
with this thread idiot? Another internet hindu trolling attempt?


----------



## kalu_miah

iajdani said:


> Take the test IQTest.com and let us know the outcome.. ;-)



Like I said, I know where I stand, I don't need to prove anything to anyone. From your low blow posts, it seems you are getting bothered by my threads or posts. I must have hit a nerve it looks like. I will ignore troll posts from now on.


----------



## Luffy 500

Gigawatt said:


> Bangladesh had a impressive GDP growth rate during 1972-1975, how is that possible if he never cared about his country.



IS this the joke of the century? Lying through your teeth eh? The whole world knows that we were a basket case back then idiot. Please refrain from commenting if you can't make comprehensive arguments. But $hitting carp like this is beyond suicidal trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

kalu_miah said:


> Like I said, I know where I stand, I don't need to prove anything to anyone. From your low blow posts, it seems you are getting bothered by my threads or posts. I must have hit a nerve it looks like. I will ignore troll posts from now on.



You had been taking the test. Didnt you?

Come on man.. let us know. Dont be shy..


----------



## Fuego

Was it the same Dev from Devdas??


----------



## Musalman

Bhai Sahib, not that I am fond of Mujib , for me he was a traitor. But he was once my leader too, a true Pakistani leader. I refuse to accept this story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

I think there should be only one repentance thread per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

Luffy 500 said:


> Irrelevant crap $hits again from a delusional ignorant indian. What does our ancestry have to do
> with this thread idiot? Another internet hindu trolling attempt?



This thread is all about your father of the nation being a hindu you fool. Try to connect with thread topic otherwise stay away. 

These days trollers are accusing others as trolls 



kalu_miah said:


> Like I said, I know where I stand, I don't need to prove anything to anyone. From your low blow posts, it seems you are getting bothered by my threads or posts. I must have hit a nerve it looks like. I will ignore troll posts from now on.



Are you a pakistani??


----------



## LaBong

Fuego said:


> Was it the same Dev from Devdas??


 
Yes indeed, now we just need to find chuni babu and chandra mukhi. 
The chaterjee dude was actually none other than Sarat Chandra Chaterjee.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## scholseys

idune said:


> This is true. I have learned that some years ago from BBC insider. BBC Bengali department wanted to do documentary on these facts but indians inside BBC learned about it and prevented the program.



I am willing to buy the story from you and the BBC insider, if you want anonymity and no interaction with me then anonymous payment may also be arranged. thanks



Gigawatt said:


> Bangladesh had a impressive GDP growth rate during 1972-1975, how is that possible if he never cared about his country.



from nationalizing everything which eventually led to bangladesh's industry sector collapsing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

aazidane said:


> I am willing to buy the story from you and the BBC insider, if you want anonymity and no interaction with me then anonymous payment may also be arranged. And a report based on your thread on awami crippling destroying bd economy has been forwarded to a very very close person of khaleda zia, which will be forwarded to her. Thank you.



Thank you man


----------



## Cherokee

aazidane said:


> I am willing to buy the story from you and the BBC insider, if you want anonymity and no interaction with me then anonymous payment may also be arranged. thanks
> .



You are by far meanest Bangladeshi on this forum


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

People usually knew Deo Das is from somewhere Bengal. Now apparently it turns out he's actually a Bangladeshi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baldFish

If he converted to Islam, isnt that a good thing, looking at it pretty sure most bengalis were either buddists or hindus before the arrival of islam.

Some people stoop so low that it is beyond appalling. Makes me wish that another great flood of Biblical proportions should come and cleanse Bangladesh.



aazidane said:


> I am willing to buy the story from you and the BBC insider, if you want anonymity and no interaction with me then anonymous payment may also be arranged. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> from nationalizing everything which eventually led to bangladesh's industry sector collapsing.



the industries collapsed because 90% of them were owned by non bengalis and then during the split of 1971 they all either fled or were forced to flee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azmax007

LaBong said:


> I think there should be only one repentance thread per day.


 and I think you shouldn't be talking.


----------



## Cherokee

azmax007 said:


> and I think you shouldn't be talking.



You think ?? 

Honestly Brother  

@topic 

I think LaBong is right . The pain of separation runs so high in Kalu Mian , Luffy500 etc etc etc that they have stooped to magnanimous levels . A new Sticky Repentance Day thread should be made where they can cry on each others Shoulders every single day .


----------



## azmax007

Trolla-Lala said:


> You think ??
> 
> Honestly Brother
> 
> @topic
> 
> I think LaBong is right . The pain of separation runs so high in Kalu Mian , Luffy500 etc etc etc that they have stooped to magnanimous levels . A new Sticky Repentance Day thread should be made where they can cry on each others Shoulders every single day .



The only reason I'm an @$$ to this LaBong guy cz he talks like knows everything but in reality he's probably a 40 year old virgin with no future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

aazidane said:


> from nationalizing everything which eventually led to bangladesh's *industry sector collapsing.*



Any proof for that.


----------



## baldFish

azmax007 said:


> The only reason I'm an @$$ to this LaBong guy cz he talks like knows everything but in reality he's probably a 40 year old virgin with no future.




whats wrong with being a virgin, isnt it a good sign he is staying away from zinnah?


----------



## azmax007

baldFish said:


> whats wrong with being a virgin, isnt it a good sign he is staying away from zinnah?


 seriously? I can't believe you asked me that. It has nothing to do with comitting zinnah....you don't commit zinnah while making love to your 'married spouse'....anyways let's not start that topic...I'm fasting right now so I dont want to have lustful thoughts to get me hard.


----------



## LaBong

azmax007 said:


> The only reason I'm an @$$ to this LaBong guy cz he talks like knows everything but in reality he's probably a 40 year old virgin with no future.



How do you know I'm a virgin?



azmax007 said:


> seriously? I can't believe you asked me that. It has nothing to do with comitting zinnah....you don't commit zinnah while making love to your 'married spouse'....anyways let's not start that topic...*I'm fasting right now so I dont want to have lustful thoughts to get me hard.*



Are you not committing sin when you are thinking about 40 years old male virgins?


----------



## azmax007

LaBong said:


> How do you know I'm a virgin?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not committing sin when you are thinking about 40 years old male virgins?



I assumed since you have 6,392 posts and 5094 thanks...guys who got big numbers like those on the forums don't really have much of a social life, let alone any game to smooth talk with the ladies... Or find a wife...

And no I'm not thinking about 40 year old virgins....*I live in America, 40 year old virgins are extinct species on this side of the world.* And don't talk about what is a sin or notin Islam, cz u don't know.


----------



## baldFish

azmax007 said:


> seriously? I can't believe you asked me that. It has nothing to do with comitting zinnah....you don't commit zinnah while making love to your 'married spouse'....anyways let's not start that topic...I'm fasting right now so I dont want to have lustful thoughts to get me hard.


 

sigh ruza, yet dissing another person the irony, he has a spouse and is a virgin...


----------



## LaBong

azmax007 said:


> I assumed since you have 6,392 posts and 5094 thanks...guys who got big numbers like those on the forums don't really have much of a social life, let alone any game to smooth talk with the ladies... Or find a wife...
> 
> And no I'm not thinking about 40 year old virgins....*I live in America, 40 year old virgins are extinct species on this side of the world.* And don't talk about what is a sin or not, cz u don't know.



So you mean to say all admins of this forum who have like 20k posts and similar number of thanks are 40 years old virgins. 

I know you are living in America, but you are really a Bangladeshi, no sane girl would touch you with 10 feet long barge pole.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## azmax007

baldFish said:


> sigh ruza, yet dissing another person the irony, he has a spouse and is a virgin...


 lol...I have my ruza....I'm having fun...to insult someone you have to be confirmed in your statement...read my statements, unless I mistaken, I used "probably" or "assumed" in my claims but I never claimed that he is this or he is that unless truth be told...he is an Indian.


----------



## LaBong

Anyway how is my sexual life related to the merit of my posts or lack thereof?


----------



## azmax007

LaBong said:


> So you mean to say all admins of this forum who have like 20k posts and similar number of thanks are 40 years old virgins.
> 
> I know you are living in America, but you are really a Bangladeshi, no sane girl would touch you with 10 feet long barge pole.



Admins are admins....my target is you.

Wow I didnt know you are expert of all sane girls in the world...please tell me more LaBoooooong since you know so much about females especially coming from a country where there more males than females...I'm hungry for knowledge to learn for the great "LaBooooong"


----------



## LaBong

Ok your target is mine, but why do you think it'd matter to me if an online Bangladeshi gets obsessed on my virginity?


----------



## kobiraaz

Musalman said:


> Bhai Sahib, not that I am fond of Mujib , for me he was a traitor. But he was once my leader too, a true Pakistani leader. I refuse to accept this story


Hello, Sheikh Mujib took part in 1947 riots against Hindus. He wanted to be the prime minister of Pakistan even after 1971 , 16th december! But it is true that a secular portion of Awamileague was separatist! Not Sheikh Mujib! Recently a book is published written by a pakistani general, please read the book... You will find about Mujib and Zia both in that book! It is mentioned in the book that he the pakistani officer was satisfied with Mujib but mujib failed to control separatist group of League, and a young major zia betrayed pakistan and controlled Chittagong for 3 days initially!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

idune said:


> One has to notice generosity showed by Sheikh Luthfur Rahman while high cast Brahmin undermined even own children.



One has to even understand a muslim generosity in accepting an fictious arguement with no proof or even credibility !!!


----------



## azmax007

LaBong said:


> Ok your target is mine, but why do you think it'd matter to me if an online Bangladeshi gets obsessed on my virginity?



I just want to pick on you because i read your posts towards BJFP....you insulted that guy and that guy did not insult you...so a jerk like me needs to balance things out


----------



## LaBong

azmax007 said:


> I just want to pick on you because i read you posts towards BJFP....you insulted that guy and that guy did not insult you...so a jerk like me needs to balance things out



That's fair enough, but don't you think that you are too insignificant to me to have it any effect?


----------



## azmax007

LaBong said:


> That's fair enough, but don't you think that you are too insignificant to me to have it any effect?



If I was that insignificant to you, then why do you take the time to actually reply to my posts? *You just contradicted yourself.* Please don't attempt to have this intellectual competition with me any further, because you're not gonna win.

Do yourself a favor and spare yourself from being humiliated any further by not coming to this "Bangladeshi" forum. Since you are an anti-Bangladeshi and you portray Bangladeshis as lower than Indians; don't come here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

How does me toying with you make any significant than you already were. 

You guys should stop posting threads on india if you want Indians not to come here, it's not our fault that your world revolves around india.


----------



## TopCat




----------



## INDIC

LaBong said:


> How does me toying with you make any significant than you already were.
> 
> You guys should stop posting threads on india if you want Indians not to come here, it's not our fault that your world revolves around india.



Hey what is that famous song.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

I wouldn't post as Bangladeshis get nervous, but you can search with keyword poont koira dimu.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## asad71

1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.

2. Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.

3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.

4. Sheikh was no angel. He had many faults/defects not unknown to men who rise in power. But for the sake of the nation's health, security, progress and even existence we need to protect him.

5. However, we need to highlight the facts truthfully as they occurred. If the Sheikh had told the truth that he never wanted to breakaway from Pakistan at that time and in that fashion, then the things would be different. But Sk Moni was openly calling him a Razakar. Gen Uban warned him not to tell the truth but to go along with BAL official line of declaration of independence, etc. Under no circumstances would India allow to show that he still supports the Two Nation Theory.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TopCat

asad71 said:


> 1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.
> 
> 2. Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.
> 
> 3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.
> 
> 4. Sheikh was no angel. He had many faults/defects not unknown to men who rise in power. *But for the sake of the nation's health, security, progress and even existence we need to protect him.*
> 
> 5. However, we need to highlight the facts truthfully as they occurred. If the Sheikh had told the truth that he never wanted to breakaway from Pakistan at that time and in that fashion, then the things would be different. But Sk Moni was openly calling him a Razakar. Gen Uban warned him not to tell the truth but to go along with BAL official line of declaration of independence, etc. Under no circumstances would India allow to show that he still supports the Two Nation Theory.



That is what I had been trying to tell some bone headed poster here. Its not about a person, its about an institution. We need to protect it.


----------



## Zabaniyah

asad71 said:


> 1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.
> 
> 2. Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.
> 
> 3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.
> 
> 4. Sheikh was no angel. He had many faults/defects not unknown to men who rise in power. But for the sake of the nation's health, security, progress and even existence we need to protect him.
> 
> 5. However, we need to highlight the facts truthfully as they occurred. If the Sheikh had told the truth that he never wanted to breakaway from Pakistan at that time and in that fashion, then the things would be different. But Sk Moni was openly calling him a Razakar. Gen Uban warned him not to tell the truth but to go along with BAL official line of declaration of independence, etc. Under no circumstances would India allow to show that he still supports the Two Nation Theory.



Now that's clear!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

asad71 said:


> 1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.
> 
> 2. Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.
> 
> 3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.
> 
> 4. Sheikh was no angel. He had many faults/defects not unknown to men who rise in power. But for the sake of the nation's health, security, progress and even existence we need to protect him.
> 
> 5. However, we need to highlight the facts truthfully as they occurred. If the Sheikh had told the truth that he never wanted to breakaway from Pakistan at that time and in that fashion, then the things would be different. But Sk Moni was openly calling him a Razakar. Gen Uban warned him not to tell the truth but to go along with BAL official line of declaration of independence, etc. Under no circumstances would India allow to show that he still supports the Two Nation Theory.



I think we should investigate this matter of his birth and clear it up, as these questions has been raised by some people and we really don't know who they are.

Truth should come out regardless of consequences. If you want to protect Mujib that shows your loyalty to him and his party, not to Bangladesh and its people.

About Sheikh's intention of not breaking Pakistan, please answer the sources that are claiming otherwise in the other thread about Agartala conspiracy:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...cy-confession-what-does-mean-our-history.html



kobiraaz said:


> Hello, Sheikh Mujib took part in 1947 riots against Hindus. He wanted to be the prime minister of Pakistan even after 1971 , 16th december! But it is true that a secular portion of Awamileague was separatist! Not Sheikh Mujib! Recently a book is published written by a pakistani general, please read the book... You will find about Mujib and Zia both in that book! It is mentioned in the book that he the pakistani officer was satisfied with Mujib but mujib failed to control separatist group of League, and a young major zia betrayed pakistan and controlled Chittagong for 3 days initially!



Please discuss this issue in this thread:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...cy-confession-what-does-mean-our-history.html

I am interested to get at the truth. Please post the information of the book there also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Opinions &#8800; facts.


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> I think we should investigate this matter of his birth and clear it up, as these questions has been raised by some people and we really don't know who they are.
> 
> Truth should come out regardless of consequences. If you want to protect Mujib that shows your loyalty to him and his party, not to Bangladesh and its people.
> 
> About Sheikh's intention of not breaking Pakistan, please answer the sources that are claiming otherwise in the other thread about Agartala conspiracy:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...cy-confession-what-does-mean-our-history.html
> 
> 
> 
> Please discuss this issue in this thread:
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...cy-confession-what-does-mean-our-history.html
> 
> I am interested to get at the truth. Please post the information of the book there also.



Absolutely, we should invetigate and understand what Sheikh mujib was and what he stood for and his background. Shekh Mijub cult and indians are derailing the thread for obvious reason but they also contradicting and exposing their fake secular color as well. Sheikh Mujib cult and indians are criminal to the core more than Sheikh Mujib himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

asad71 said:


> 1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.




On the count Bhandaria was a Po or PS is by no means influence validity or matter to the core of the fact. Nice try though.



> 2. Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.



Sheikh Mujib and his brother very well could resemble their mother. 



> 3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.




Sheikh Mujib is not pillar let alone vital one for Bangladesh as a nation, period. Awami thugs and cult made that fiction that Bangladesh as a nation and Sheikh Mujib are inseperable. Bangladesh faught and earn its independence without Sheikh Mujib, while he tried for compromise. "Father of nation" title is awarded by Awami League has nothing to do with national concensus. And trying to point finger on ulterior motive and benefit for discussing Sheikh Mujib background, who Awami League claims to be &#8220;father of nation&#8221; is not only criminal but also sheer duplicity.

Having establish that people who like him or not like him as a leader will benefit knowing full detail of his background and biography. 

Any more BS spin and deception to mask Sheikh Mujib background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

asad71 said:


> 1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.
> 
> 2. *Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.*
> 
> 3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.
> 
> 4. Sheikh was no angel. He had many faults/defects not unknown to men who rise in power. But for the sake of the nation's health, security, progress and even existence we need to protect him.
> 
> 5. However, we need to highlight the facts truthfully as they occurred. If the Sheikh had told the truth that he never wanted to breakaway from Pakistan at that time and in that fashion, then the things would be different. But Sk Moni was openly calling him a Razakar. Gen Uban warned him not to tell the truth but to go along with BAL official line of declaration of independence, etc. Under no circumstances would India allow to show that he still supports the Two Nation Theory.



You are right. I was watching a holud trailer of the daughter of* 1st cousin of Shaikh Mujibor Rahman.* I was quite surprised they resemble almost same to each other. It points out that the story was completely fabricated.











It seems like the act of some Pakistani/Jammati or BNP supporter the same way some low life BAL supporter spreading lots of lie and scandal regarding Begum Khaleda Zia and her past.

As a Bangladeshi we may have difference with political parties but spreading or posting this sort of hoax is nothing but showing of low level of mentality.

*I request mod to delete the thread as it has no relation to any business/ defense or foreign relation nor with politics.*


----------



## scholseys

self delete...............


----------



## idune

kalu_miah said:


> I saw some one mention in an earlier post that both Mujib and Bhutto's mothers were Hindu by birth. So I got a little curious and started searching. That is when found that dailydeshbangla website was hacked by Burmese hackers. But I found this info in other websites:
> 
> Mother Name of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman
> 
> Sayera Khatun
> In early nineteen twenties, one Mr. Chandi Das was a practicing lawyer in the Civil Court at Kolkata. He had a young beautiful daughter named Gouribala Das. One Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti was working as a junior assistant to Mr. Chandi Das. Mr. Chakravarti had a free access to Mr. Das's residence at his will and used to visit the family frequently. In the process he developed intimate personal illicit relationship with Gouribala. Consequentially, Gouribala became pregnant. When pregnancy was confirmed Gouribala and her father started pressing hard on Mr. Chakravarti to get married. But Mr. Chakravarti being a high cast Brahmin was not only outraged and flatly denied his illicit relationship but audaciously refused to marry Gouribala who belonged to a lower cast. He also disowned the claim that the child was sired by him. Such behavior from Mr. Chakravarti came as a rude shock to the entire family particularly to Mr. Das and he became seriously ill thinking about the ill fate of his beloved daughter's future.
> Finally, Gouribala gave birth to a son on 12.12.1920. The son was named after Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti as Dev Das Chakravarti. Thereafter, Mr. Das persistently kept on requesting Mr. Aronnyo to accept Gouribala as his wife and Dev Das as his son but of no avail. In this melee the boy became three years old.
> At that time, having no way out Mr. Das begged Mr. Sheikh Luthfur Rahman, his Muhuri (Document Writer) to marry Gouribala. The obedient Muhuri obliged Mr. Das and married Gouribala after she and begotten son Dev Das, sired by Mr. Chakravarti got converted into Islam taking the Muslim names Sahera Begum and Sheikh Mujibur Rahman accordingly.
> *An affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court in this regard. *



Big question is would india release this *affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923*, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court? Or india will use it to blackmail Sheikh Mujib family and his cult?


----------



## xyxmt

iajdani said:


> Without higher level of IQ and intelligence nobody can be as big of a leader as him. He can be defined as bad or good according to perspective you look at him. He had only 2 and 1/2 years in power and judging him based on his short tenure in office is ridiculous. Even our last CG was in power as long as Mujib himself.



so you saying Altaf hussain has very high IQ??
Being a Pakistani I have no interest with Sheikh Sahab, he did what he felt suitable for him. but to call him great leader is a bit too far fetched.


----------



## idune

^^^^ all about Sheikh Mujib cult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

idune said:


> Big question is would india release this *affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923*, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court? Or india will use it to blackmail Sheikh Mujib family and his cult?



Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's, birth, mother, birth certificate, his grandfathers birth certificate, What has it got to do with the great mans struggle for bangladesh, it's liberation and then finally his ultimate sacrifice. It is shameful that OP is trying to malign one of the greatest leaders of bangladesh.



kalu_miah said:


> I think we should investigate this matter of his birth and clear it up, as these questions has been raised by some people and we really don't know who they are.



How does circumstances of someone's birth affect the leader



> Truth should come out regardless of consequences. If you want to protect Mujib that shows your loyalty to him and his party, not to Bangladesh and its people.


You sound like republican a$$holes asking for obama's birth certificate, More importantly try getting an account of khaleeda zia's son's wealth amassed.


----------



## kalu_miah

sandy_3126 said:


> Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's, birth, mother, birth certificate, his grandfathers birth certificate, What has it got to do with the great mans struggle for bangladesh, it's liberation and then finally his ultimate sacrifice. It is shameful that OP is trying to malign one of the greatest leaders of bangladesh.
> 
> How does circumstances of someone's birth affect the leader
> 
> You sound like republican a$$holes asking for obama's birth certificate, More importantly try getting an account of khaleeda zia's son's wealth amassed.



If Indians like and defend a Bangladeshi leader more than most Bangladeshi, then there is something wrong with this picture. It means that this leader was good for India but may be not so good for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

This is the picture of the *1st cousin of Shaikh Mujibur Rahman* taken from the 2nd video that I posted at 1:04 min.







[/url][/IMG]

This is the picture of Shakih Mujibur Rahman







Now compare this 2 picture. If this supposed story of hindu father is true then how come such similarity is there with 1st cousin let alone all the brothers and other extended family members.

Those who insult national leaders with some low propaganda propagated by some pakistani or jammati or BNP supporters are nothing but low life scum.

This is same as the awami league supporters those who are propagating low and mean type lie and scandal regarding past of Khaleda Zia in youtube.

Be it of any political party supporter no one will tolerate any insult of this type be it shaikh mujir, ziaur rahman, ershan, khaleda or hasina.

Every man/woman has good or bad and they can be criticized on it but launching propaganda of this type is no way acceptable in an international forum which is doing nothing but insulting Bangladeshis. 

Same will be my response if any one post those youtube videos regarding Khaleda Zia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

sandy_3126 said:


> Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's, birth, mother, birth certificate, his grandfathers birth certificate


 
Until india releases *affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923*, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court without any forgery indians has nothing acceptable to say in this matter, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agni5000

guyz. it is disgraceful to the great man who fought for liberation of bangladesh. OP get a life.


----------



## kalu_miah

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Those who insult national leaders with some low propaganda propagated by some pakistani or jammati or BNP supporters are nothing but low life scum.



Why Capt. you calling me a "low life scum"? I did not write those info on these websites, I posted those as I was surprised to come across them, so I am sharing them with other people and just asking questions if anyone knew anything about them. We have the right to ask questions, no? Or do you think the whole world is living under Bakshal dictatorial idiocy so you can muzzle our mouth by force?

That said, it is very much possible that this is all a big fat lie and it should not be hard to prove, since Mujib family members and close relatives would surely know about it, if something like this were true. But your facial resemblance logic does not cut it, many brahmin's have Aryan/Persian blood and some look like Muslims. We need an investigative report by a neutral entity.



Agni5000 said:


> guyz. it is disgraceful to the great man who fought for liberation of bangladesh. OP get a life.



As far as I can see he conspired with Indian intelligence, deceiving the masses with a fake 6-point "autonomy" movement to instigate a civil war mayhem that killed many people on both sides, Bengali and non-Bengali. I personally do not think very highly of him.

His own followers Shawkat Ali and his daughter, Hasina, admitted as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kumarkumar1867

asad71 said:


> 1. In 1923 Bhandaria was neither a PS nor a PO. It was under Pirojpur PO&PS of Bakerganj Distt. That was the official name of Barisal then. This is a bogus document.
> 
> 2. Sheikh resembles his late father, late brother Sk Nasser and the whole extended family have a remarkable resemblance with each other.
> 
> 3. Let us sit back and consider coolly who is to benefit by creating controversy about a person declared as Father of the Nation? Who is to gain by maligning this lofty institution of BD? One after other all our great leaders and heroes are being character assassinated so that a vital pillar of the nation is weakened.
> 
> 4. Sheikh was no angel. He had many faults/defects not unknown to men who rise in power. But for the sake of the nation's health, security, progress and even existence we need to protect him.
> 
> 5. However, we need to highlight the facts truthfully as they occurred. If the Sheikh had told the truth that he never wanted to breakaway from Pakistan at that time and in that fashion, then the things would be different. But Sk Moni was openly calling him a Razakar. Gen Uban warned him not to tell the truth but to go along with BAL official line of declaration of independence, etc. Under no circumstances would India allow to show that he still supports the Two Nation Theory.




Excellent Posts Sir.


----------



## Agni5000

kalu_miah said:


> Why* Capt. you calling me a "low life scum"?* I did not write those info on these websites, I posted those as I was surprised to come across them, so I am sharing them with other people and just asking questions if anyone knew anything about them. We have the right to ask questions, no? Or do you think the whole world is living under Bakshal dictatorial idiocy so you can muzzle our mouth by force?
> 
> That said, it is very much possible that this is all a big fat lie and it should not be hard to prove, since Mujib family members and close relatives would surely know about it, if something like this were true. But your facial resemblance logic does not cut it, many brahmin's have Aryan/Persian blood and some look like Muslims. We need an investigative report by a neutral entity.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can see he conspired with Indian intelligence, deceiving the masses with a fake 6-point "autonomy" movement to instigate a civil war mayhem that killed many people on both sides, Bengali and non-Bengali. I personally do not think very highly of him.
> 
> His own followers Shawkat Ali and his daughter, Hasina, admitted as much.



yes you are low life scum. It is internet, you get what u search/look for. Only low life idiots, search for those info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

There are many biographies of Sheikh Mujib yet you would not see any of these mention about his maternal ancestors, that says a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Agni5000 said:


> yes you are low life scum. It is internet, you get what u search/look for. Only low life idiots, search for those info.



When you spit in the air, it falls on your face. And why so much worry and venom from an Indian about a Bangladeshi leader who is dead and long gone?

Someone mentioned in a post in another thread that both Bhutto and Mujib had Hindu mothers, that is the reason I looked, as it is the first time I came across this allegation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agni5000

kalu_miah said:


> When you spit in the air, it falls on your face. And why so much worry and venom about a Bangladeshi leader who is dead and long gone from an Indian?



What are you trying to prove with this story?


----------



## kalu_miah

Agni5000 said:


> What are you trying to prove with this story?



I was just curious if there is any truth to this astounding allegation and if anyone else had any information on it. I had no intention to make it a political issue. People can be curious, no?


----------



## idune

Sheikh Hasina praising "ma durga", an hindu goddess, people can make up their own mind

sheikh hasina 100% hindu, - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

kalu_miah said:


> Why Capt. you calling me a "low life scum"? I did not write those info on these websites, I posted those as I was surprised to come across them, so I am sharing them with other people and just asking questions if anyone knew anything about them. We have the right to ask questions, no? Or do you think the whole world is living under Bakshal dictatorial idiocy so you can muzzle our mouth by force?
> 
> That said, it is very much possible that this is all a big fat lie and it should not be hard to prove, since Mujib family members and close relatives would surely know about it, if something like this were true. But your facial resemblance logic does not cut it, many brahmin's have Aryan/Persian blood and some look like Muslims. We need an investigative report by a neutral entity.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can see he conspired with Indian intelligence, deceiving the masses with a fake 6-point "autonomy" movement to instigate a civil war mayhem that killed many people on both sides, Bengali and non-Bengali. I personally do not think very highly of him.
> 
> His own followers Shawkat Ali and his daughter, Hasina, admitted as much.



Ok fair enough. There are lots of story about khaleda zia also that you will find in the net. Will you also open an thread to discuss those to seek truth???

[[[Provided most of them are propaganda by awami league like this one]]]]

Now if you have still question just tell me how there is such a big resemblance with all the male members of shekh mujibur rahman and his extended family members including his 1st cousin if this supposed story is true....

This is not about a supposed hindu look like a muslim but all family member resemble each other including cousins???

In terms of genetics it is not possible if father is different..

More details about this fake story has been given by asad71.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...heikh-mujibs-birth-history-5.html#post3208854


----------



## kalu_miah

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Ok fair enough. There are lots of story about khaleda zia also that you will find in the net. Will you also open an thread to discuss those to seek truth???
> 
> [[[Provided most of them are propaganda by awami league like this one]]]]
> 
> Now if you have still question just tell me how there is such a big resemblance with all the male members of shekh mujibur rahman and his extended family members including his 1st cousin if this supposed story is true....
> 
> This is not about a supposed hindu look like a muslim but all family member resemble each other including cousins???
> 
> In terms of genetics it is not possible if father is different..
> 
> More details about this fake story has been given by asad71.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...heikh-mujibs-birth-history-5.html#post3208854



It could be a fake story like I said before. Family resemblance could be an indication, but it cannot be a definite evidence. One definite way to put this story to rest is to find Mujib's mother's family and her family history in Bangladesh, just a suggestion. It should not be very hard, as there are many people related to the family. I wonder why Mujib's family and Awami League did not come out with a rejoinder to counter this "fake" story yet, as it is so simple to do.

ZA Bhutto's mother did convert from Hinduism:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zulfikar_Ali_Bhutto


> *Zulfikar Ali Bhutto came from prominent Sindhi arain family[12] to Khursheed Begum née Lakhi Bai and Sir Shah Nawaz Bhutto, being born in his parent's residence near Larkana. His mother converted from Hinduism to Islam before her marriage.[13]*



And its no big deal, even if this story about Mujib is true, I think.


----------



## idune

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> More details about this fake story has been given by asad71.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...heikh-mujibs-birth-history-5.html#post3208854



Same old self proclaim bs by bongoboltu cult. If the record is not true why not let invetigative reporting and full disclosure on affidavit? Fact that Sheikh Mujib cult want us to take their corrupt cult verse as truth rather than independent investigation and full disclsure says lot about their motivation.

Here is response to asad71 bs and he is yet to come back with reply.
Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ikh-mujibs-birth-history-5.html#ixzz21EnUL4rZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

idune said:


> Same old self proclaim bs by bongoboltu cult. If the record is not true why not let invetigative reporting and full disclosure on affidavit? Fact that Sheikh Mujib cult want us to take their corrupt cult verse as truth rather than independent investigation and full disclsure says lot about their motivation.
> 
> Here is response to asad71 bs and he is yet to come back with reply.
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ikh-mujibs-birth-history-5.html#ixzz21EnUL4rZ



Will you also investigate supposed low propaganda that has been spread about khaleda zia and falu??? You should have more better idea about it???

What Asad said clearly there were no such police station or district back in 1923...n you did not proof anything.

N regarding resemblance it can not be there with 1st cousin also.

If there is really any such thing it would come to reality long ago. This is not something that could be hidden.



kalu_miah said:


> It could be a fake story like I said before. Family resemblance could be an indication, but it cannot be a definite evidence. One definite way to put this story to rest is to find Mujib's mother's family and her family history in Bangladesh, just a suggestion. It should not be very hard, as there are many people related to the family. I wonder why Mujib's family and Awami League did not come out with a rejoinder to counter this "fake" story yet, as it is so simple to do.
> 
> ZA Bhutto's mother did convert from Hinduism:
> Zulfikar Ali Bhutto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> And its no big deal, even if this story about Mujib is true, I think.



This is not worth discussing or giving explanation... like the same way BNP did not give any explanation of numerous scandal of khaleda zia which has been spread by some awami league supporter.

This is not acceptable either for shaikh mujubur rahman or khaleda zia. period.


----------



## idune

This first cousin does NOT resemble anything like Sheikh Mujib and these crap is only used by bongoboltu cult.

Anyone choose to be political leader has to go through public scrutiny, period. Awami League thrown KZ out of her house yet did not exploit any dirt on her is just laughing premise that awami fanboy captain desperately trying to hide behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

idune said:


> Until india releases *affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923*, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court without any forgery indians has nothing acceptable to say in this matter, period.



I hope common sense prevails, I get equally pissed when extreme rightists demanded obama's birth certificate.


----------



## MilSpec

Agni5000 said:


> What are you trying to prove with this story?



He is insinuating that father of nation of bangladesh, the man who was primarily responsible for the nation is a Ba$tard child of a Bengali bramhin hindu. This is what the OP is trying to insinuate. When anti-liberation sympathizers run out ammunition against India, awami league, RAW they begin mudslinging at Sheikh Mujib. 


I dont expect much from this particular member, but this must be a new low for bengali members to witness!!



kalu_miah said:


> If Indians like and defend a Bangladeshi leader more than most Bangladeshi, then there is something wrong with this picture. It means that this leader was good for India but may be not so good for Bangladesh.



As far as being a Indian, I dont give a crap if you hold the memories of sheikh mujib on a pedestal or flush it down the drain. It is just sad to see such bigotry exist in country which was built on sacrifices of millions of bengalis.


----------



## kalu_miah

sandy_3126 said:


> He is insinuating that father of nation of bangladesh, the man who was primarily responsible for the nation is a Ba$tard child of a Bengali bramhin hindu. This is what the OP is trying to insinuate. When anti-liberation sympathizers run out ammunition against India, awami league, RAW they begin mudslinging at Sheikh Mujib.
> 
> I dont expect much from this particular member, but this must be a new low for bengali members to witness!!
> 
> As far as being a Indian, I dont give a crap if you hold the memories of sheikh mujib on a pedestal or flush it down the drain. It is just sad to see such bigotry exist in country which was built on sacrifices of millions of bengalis.



Lets cut to the chase, it was India and its agent Awami League that conspired to instigate the civil war that killed people. And do we hear the 3 million propaganda again? Yes we thought so. We figured out the Brahman chanakya crimes, its too late for you guys to hide it. The idiot RAWami's already confessed about Agartala case. The cat is unfortunately out of the bag. It is only a matter of time that we disseminate this information among Bangladeshi public, so everyone knows who the puppet master was for 1971 civil war and who we should blame for our loss of lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banana

kalu_miah said:


> Lets cut to the chase, it was India and its agent Awami League that conspired to instigate the civil war that killed people. And do we here the 3 million propaganda again? Yes we thought so. We figured out the Brahman chanakya crimes, its too late for you guys to hide it. The idiot RAWami's already confessed about Agartala case. The cat is unfortunately out of the bag. It is only a matter of time that we disseminate this information among Bangladeshi public, so everyone knows who the puppet master was for 1971 civil war and who we should blame for our loss of lives.



So Is Pakistani Army going to carry out Amphibious Assault Landings on Cox Bazar and defeat the Bangladeshi Army and Imprison Awami League and join Bangladesh back to Pakistan?


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Without higher level of IQ and intelligence nobody can be as big of a leader as him. He can be defined as bad or good according to perspective you look at him. He had only 2 and 1/2 years in power and judging him based on his short tenure in office is ridiculous. Even our last CG was in power as long as Mujib himself.



How many years Zia had to turned the country from bottom less basket to almost full basket. Mujib was nothing but a big mouth talker just like all the top Awami munafiq leaders. 



idune said:


> There are many biographies of Sheikh Mujib yet you would not see any of these mention about his maternal ancestors, that says a lot.



Whether this story posted by Kalu_Miah true or false but one thing for sure that Mujib maternal side was Hindu convert. 



idune said:


> Sheikh Hasina praising "ma durga", an hindu goddess, people can make up their own mind
> 
> sheikh hasina 100% hindu, - YouTube



No doubt. Maloon la-hasina is Mushrik. No Muslim can deny this after her submission to Durga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

kalu_miah said:


> Lets cut to the chase, it was India and its agent Awami League that conspired to instigate the civil war that killed people. And do we here the 3 million propaganda again? Yes we thought so. We figured out the Brahman chanakya crimes, its too late for you guys to hide it. The idiot RAWami's already confessed about Agartala case. The cat is unfortunately out of the bag. It is only a matter of time that we disseminate this information among Bangladeshi public, so everyone knows who the puppet master was for 1971 civil war and who we should blame for our loss of lives.



so by your logic, Allied forces were main reason for Holocaust! Fail..


Pakistani armed forces and your favorite patriotic razakars were innocent in the entire conflict!!


----------



## LaBong

This thread is new low even in BD forum standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bond

man o man.. bangladeshis are repenting very hard !!!  Bangladeshi are the only breed in the world who despise their freedom...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

internet hindutvas had a party here


----------



## Bond

Icewolf said:


> internet hindutvas had a party here



are you here to join in my cyber jihadi friend?


----------



## Jako

Bond said:


> are you here to join in my cyber jihadi friend?


Yes, he is a great fan of his idol Osama, and mourned months after his death. After-all,his likes arranged for Osama's hiding in Pak.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> That is what I had been trying to tell some bone headed poster here. Its not about a person, its about an institution. We need to protect it.


I have read all your posts, but found you have been avoiding answering the malice by throwing a challeng to that false document. You said what is the use of discussing all these matters now. It was a direct avoidance of the issue. 

I have seen both Sk. Mujib and his father Sk. Lutfur Rahman. Both were similary tall, both had similar type of erect but bent nose, both had similar physical and facial frames.

Here the Mullahs are propagating a falsehood that only pleases India. With all of India's friendly gesture India does not want a strong Bangladesh and a strong leader. So, it is after the character assasination of Sk. Mujib, too. This is an effort to disgrace the Leader and with him the entire BD. But, ignorant Mullahs in this forum are dancing with the tune of Indian music. What else our country can expect of these disgraceful fatowabaz! Lakho lanat upon them!


----------



## Secur

LaBong said:


> This thread is new low even in BD forum standard.



I wonder why Indians care so much about it ...

Is the obsession extended to BD now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Secur said:


> I wonder why Indians care so much about it ...
> 
> Is the obsession extended to BD now ?



Indians care because supposedly Seikh Mujib is an illegal child of an *Indian Bengali* Brahmin and *Indian Bengali *backward caste woman according to jamati version of history. 

Is idiocy rampant in west side of border as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

LaBong said:


> Indians care because supposedly Seikh Mujib is an illegal child of an *Indian Bengali* Brahmin and *Indian Bengali *backward caste woman according to jamati version of history.
> 
> Is idiocy rampant in west side of border as well?



Neither is he your leader nor does he means anything to you now ... Long dead ! ... What's the Jamati version ?  Stop using that absurd " Indian " argument ... Many of your leaders have ancestral roots /were born in Present day Pakistan or Bangladesh too ... Do we give a damn ? 

The ones who should be interested are Bangladeshis as he is their father of nation , their liberator and so they are rightly discussing it ... Who are the Indians to ask Bangladeshis to have shame and not discuss whom his ancestors were ? 

Why is the terrible obsession so rampant in our eastern neighbors ?


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I have read all your posts, but found you have been avoiding answering the malice by throwing a challeng to that false document. You said what is the use of discussing all these matters now. It was a direct avoidance of the issue.
> 
> I have seen both Sk. Mujib and his father Sk. Lutfur Rahman. Both were similary tall, both had similar type of erect but bent nose, both had similar physical and facial frames.
> 
> Here the Mullahs are propagating a falsehood that only pleases India. With all of India's friendly gesture India does not want a strong Bangladesh and a strong leader. So, it is after the character assasination of Sk. Mujib, too. This is an effort to disgrace the Leader and with him the entire BD. But, ignorant Mullahs in this forum are dancing with the tune of Indian music. What else our country can expect of these disgraceful fatowabaz! Lakho lanat upon them!



I am really not interested to debunk any of the false claim of those Rajakars. If I debunk one they will come back with another false claim. That is what they do specially the reactionary people.

Besides, even if any of the claim were true, Bangladeshis should not make it an issues as he was the leader of our liberation. Disrespecting him means disrespecting a vital institute of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

i am not a fan of sheikh mujib n bhutto

i have respect for sher e bangla a k fazlul haq n jinnah


----------



## Major Shaheb

It really does not matter if SK. Mujib's mother was hindu or muslim.. He was a great leader.. He along with Zia and other freedom fighters deserve a little gratitude from all the Bangladeshi's for their deed in Bangladesh's independence. 

What is really matters is: if his followers and family members are running the country properly. If his motives are followed by his followers, successors, if he really did able to free the people, if his vision is still alive in people. We should take the country forward, we should try breakthrough the barriers created by the post 1990 dirty politicians. We should seek a way.. 
If Sk. Mujib's mother was hindu or if Zia was a crazy corrupt person or if Ershad has alur dosh, these all doesn't matter..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

kalu_miah said:


> An affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court in this regard.



Can anyone verify this document? There must be someone from Calcutta on this forum ....


----------



## TopCat

Major Shaheb said:


> It really does not matter if SK. Mujib's mother was hindu or muslim.. He was a great leader.. He along with Zia and other freedom fighters deserve a little gratitude from all the Bangladeshi's for their deed in Bangladesh's independence.
> 
> What is really matters is: if his followers and family members are running the country properly. If his motives are followed by his followers, successors, if he really did able to free the people, if his vision is still alive in people. We should take the country forward, we should try breakthrough the barriers created by the post 1990 dirty politicians. We should seek a way..
> If Sk. Mujib's mother was hindu or if Zia was a crazy corrupt person or if Ershad has alur dosh, these all doesn't matter..



I agree with you. But there is a flaw in your argument. Why do you need to appease those idiots by mentioning Zia every time you mention Mujib. Is it necessary? Are they not two different person? Cant we keep the discussion separate for both of them to give them proper respect?


----------



## Major Shaheb

iajdani said:


> I agree with you. But there is a flaw in your argument. Why do you need to appease those idiots by mentioning Zia every time you mention Mujib. Is it necessary? Are they not two different person? Cant we keep the discussion separate for both of them to give them proper respect?



Ofcourse they are two different person and both of them had great contribution in Bangladesh liberation. It is because of them and many more like them we now can proudly say *I AM BANGLADESHI*. It is not Zia alone or Mujib Alone or Bhashani alone or someone else alone.. it is their joint effort. I did not want to disrespect others by saying the name of one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

why Indians involve their dirty a*s in this section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> why Indians involve their dirty a*s in this section



Terrible psychological obsession has been extended to your country ... Welcome to the club 

P.S Nice signature btw !


----------



## kobiraaz

Haha, but the truth is Mujib didn't want independence and Zia had no other option, just do or die situation!! Both the men, loved Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Major Shaheb said:


> Ofcourse they are two different person and both of them had great contribution in Bangladesh liberation. It is because of them and many more like them we now can proudly say *I AM BANGLADESHI*. It is not Zia alone or Mujib Alone or Bhashani alone or someone else alone.. it is their joint effort. I did not want to disrespect others by saying the name of one.



You are disrespecting both by putting both side by side. That's not how you show respect.

And if you really want to put people in the group then

put 1) Mujib, Fazlul Haque, Sohrawardy, Bhasani in one group
and 2) Osmani, Zia, Musaraff and other sector commander in another group.


Thats more logical i suppose.


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> Can anyone verify this document? There must be someone from Calcutta on this forum ....



You are quite capable to unveil the truth by yourself. Why do not you do it yourself? Before doing so note that Sk. Mujib was the 3RD child of Sk. Lutfur Rahman and not the 1st child of some Hindu's. Mujib had two elder and one younger sisters. He also had one younger brother. Check about his elder sisters and you will know everything. Save your money by not going to Kolkata and do your own big research with the help of your old employer DGFI. 

Sk. Lutfur Rahman was a Serestadar in a govt office and not the most obedient Muhuri in a Hindu lawyer's office. The information is a blatant lie. I think, assassination of character of our national leaders should also be regarded as blasphemy.

This family traditionally used to marry among the 1st or 2nd cousines. Begum Fazilutennesa was also a cousine of her husband Mujib. Note also that not only Sk. nasser, but even the nephew Sk. Moni resembled with each other.

Some piggish Mollah who is against a free and progressive BD is after the character assassination of our beloved independence leader Sk. Mujib. Unfortunately, when he was the last one for the separation of Pakistan, he is blamed squarely for it. When Yahya Khan and Bhutto gong should be blamed for the separation, somehow people blame him.

From another source

Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was born in a respectable Muslim Family on 17 March, 1920, in Tungipara village under the then Gopalganj subdivision ( at present district ) of Faridpur district. He was the third child among four daughters and two sons of Sheikh Lutfar Rahman and Sheikh Shahara Khatun. His parents used to call him Khoka out of affection. Bangabandhu spent his childhood in Tungipara



MBI Munshi said:


> Can anyone verify this document? There must be someone from Calcutta on this forum ....



You are quite capable to unveil the truth by yourself. Why do not you do it yourself? Before doing so note that Sk. Mujib was the 3RD child of Sk. Lutfur Rahman and not the 1st child of some Hindu's. Mujib had two elder and two younger sisters. He also had one younger brother. Check about his elder sisters and you will know everything. Save your money by not going to Kolkata and do your own big research with the help of your old employer DGFI. 

Sk. Lutfur Rahman was a Serestadar in a govt office and not a most obedient Muhuri in a Hindu lawyer's office. The news is a blatant lie. I think, assassination of character of our national leaders should also be regarded as blasphemy.

This family traditionally used to marry among the 1st or 2nd cousines. Begum Fazilutennesa was also a cousine of her husband Mujib. Note also that not only Sk. nasser, but even the nephew Sk. Moni resembled with each other.

Some piggish Mollah who are against a free and progressive BD are after the character assassination of our beloved independence leader Sk. Mujib. Unfortunately, when he was the last one for a separation of Pakistan, he is blamed squarely for it. When Yahya Khan and Bhutto gong should be blamed for the separation, somehow people blame him.

From another source

1920
Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was born in a respectable Muslim Family on 17 March, 1920, in Tungipara village under the then Gopalganj subdivision ( at present district ) of Faridpur district. He was the third child among four daughters and two sons of Sheikh Lutfar Rahman and Sheikh Shahara Khatun. His parents used to call him Khoka out of affection. Bangabandhu spent his childhood in Tungipara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> You are quite capable to unveil the truth by yourself. Why do not you do it yourself?



I would have to go to Kolkata. There is a matter of acquiring a visa which the GOI will never give me and the question of costs. Who will pay me?


----------



## Major Shaheb

iajdani said:


> You are disrespecting both by putting both side by side. That's not how you show respect.
> 
> And if you really want to put people in the group then
> 
> put 1) Mujib, Fazlul Haque, Sohrawardy, Bhasani in one group
> and 2) Osmani, Zia, Musaraff and other sector commander in another group.
> 
> 
> Thats more logical i suppose.



Even that is not accurate..

I believe, the Independence of Bangladesh was inevitable. It all started in 1947 with the partition of British India on the basis of religious demographics. This led to the creation of the sovereign states of the Dominion of Pakistan and the Union of India. The partition was absurd with India in the middle and Pakistan at both end of India. India, ever since tried to separate the two Pakistan for strategic reason (if a war breaks out then India would have get their but kicked from both end). This led to the activity of Indian Central Intelligence Bureau and later RAW.

The flame was further ignited by the foul decision made by the then Government of the Dominion of Pakistan (now Islamic Republic of Pakistan or simply Pakistan) in 1948, by ordained Urdu as the sole national language. This lead to the Bengali Language Movement, also known as the Language Movement in former East Bengal (today Bangladesh) advocating the recognition of the Bengali language as an official language of the then-Dominion of Pakistan in order to allow its use in government affairs, the continuation of its use as a medium of education, its use in media, currency and stamps, and to maintain its writing in the Bengali script.

And then it was further ignited by the death of student demonstrators on that day which provoked widespread civil unrest led by the Awami Muslim League and after years of unrest on 29 February 1956 Bengali was recognized as the second official language of Pakistan and article 214(1) of the constitution of Pakistan was reworded to "The state language of Pakistan shall be Urdu and Bengali".

However, the military government formed by Ayub Khan made attempts to re-establish Urdu as the sole national language. This lead to further unrest and finally on 6 January 1959, the military regime issued an official statement and reinstated the official stance of supporting the 1956 constitution's policy of two state languages. 

The Language Movement catalysed the assertion of Bengali national identity in East Bengal and later East Pakistan, and became a forerunner to Bengali nationalist movements, including the 6-point movement and subsequently the Bangladesh Liberation War in 1971. And finally the independence of Bangladesh.

This is why I just can not give the credit to just one.

People of Bangladesh.. My friends, brothers and sisters.. Let's say this loudly and proudly: *

I AM BANGLADESHI*


----------



## Al-zakir

Mujib family tree(current generation) is "_Do nasla_". They seem to be in to _Gori _women and _gora/kalia_ men instead of some one from either Bangladesh or Muslim background. In collusion, he left a _baigirat khandan_. Lanat on those losers who still support this _begairat _family and their party _Awami dalal league_.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

iajdani said:


> You are disrespecting both by putting both side by side. That's not how you show respect.
> 
> And if you really want to put people in the group then
> 
> put 1) Mujib, Fazlul Haque, Sohrawardy, Bhasani in one group
> and 2) Osmani, Zia, *Musaraff* and other sector commander in another group.
> 
> 
> Thats more logical i suppose.



What a joke of a list. U are putting khaled musaraff of all people in that list. How does this guy even compare to the others. And how can any sane person put a statesman like Pres.Zia in group 2. U call this logical.


----------



## Zabaniyah

eastwatch said:


> You are quite capable to unveil the truth by yourself. Why do not you do it yourself? Before doing so note that Sk. Mujib was the 3RD child of Sk. Lutfur Rahman and not the 1st child of some Hindu's. Mujib had two elder and one younger sisters. He also had one younger brother. Check about his elder sisters and you will know everything. Save your money by not going to Kolkata and do your own big research with the help of your old employer DGFI.
> 
> Sk. Lutfur Rahman was a Serestadar in a govt office and not the most obedient Muhuri in a Hindu lawyer's office. The information is a blatant lie. I think, assassination of character of our national leaders should also be regarded as blasphemy.
> 
> This family traditionally used to marry among the 1st or 2nd cousines. Begum Fazilutennesa was also a cousine of her husband Mujib. Note also that not only Sk. nasser, but even the nephew Sk. Moni resembled with each other.
> 
> Some piggish Mollah who is against a free and progressive BD is after the character assassination of our beloved independence leader Sk. Mujib. Unfortunately, when he was the last one for the separation of Pakistan, he is blamed squarely for it. When Yahya Khan and Bhutto gong should be blamed for the separation, somehow people blame him.
> 
> From another source
> 
> Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was born in a respectable Muslim Family on 17 March, 1920, in Tungipara village under the then Gopalganj subdivision ( at present district ) of Faridpur district. He was the third child among four daughters and two sons of Sheikh Lutfar Rahman and Sheikh Shahara Khatun. His parents used to call him Khoka out of affection. Bangabandhu spent his childhood in Tungipara






Al-zakir said:


> Mujib family tree(current generation) is "_Do nasla_". They seem to be in to _Gori _women and _gora/kalia_ men instead of some one from either Bangladesh or Muslim background. In collusion, he left a _baigirat khandan_. Lanat on those losers who still support this _begairat _family and their party _Awami dalal league_.



Very interesting discussion. But you know, some sources wouldn't hurt. 

I'm very curious about Mujib's family background, along with a psychological profile. 



MBI Munshi said:


> I would have to go to Kolkata. There is a matter of acquiring a visa which the GOI will never give me and the question of costs. Who will pay me?



Come one....you are Lawyer/Banker/Writer/Teacher  You shouldn't have any problems with money  

But a visa....erm........

My dad is in Kolkata right now though  However, for additional services, you'd have to pay money  

So best if you carry out the research yourself


----------



## LaBong

Secur said:


> Neither is he your leader nor does he means anything to you now ... Long dead ! ... What's the Jamati version ?  Stop using that absurd " Indian " argument ... Many of your leaders have ancestral roots /were born in Present day Pakistan or Bangladesh too ... Do we give a damn ?
> 
> The ones who should be interested are Bangladeshis as he is their father of nation , their liberator and so they are rightly discussing it ... Who are the Indians to ask Bangladeshis to have shame and not discuss whom his ancestors were ?
> 
> Why is the terrible obsession so rampant in our eastern neighbors ?



Not sure if you are an idiot or deliberately playing to be one. Read my post again, this time slowly, may be you'll be able to understand what I tried to convey.




LaBong said:


> Indians care because supposedly Seikh Mujib is an illegal child of an *Indian Bengali* Brahmin and *Indian Bengali *backward caste woman according to jamati version of history.
> 
> Is idiocy rampant in west side of border as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secur

LaBong said:


> Not sure if you are an idiot or deliberately playing to be one. Read my post again, this time slowly, may be you'll be able to understand what I tried to convey.



Maybe you should have read my reply before clicking the " Reply with Quote " in hurry ... You tried to convey that Indians are interested just because reportedly he was an illegal son of some Indian Bengali couple ... Didn't you read my post that a lot of Indian leaders were also born / had ancestral roots in present day Pakistan and Bangladesh , even then we do not give a damn ! Because then , it was Indian Subcontinent and not India , Pakistan and Bangladesh like today ! What is the reason for this one-sided Indian obsession then and who are you to ask Bangladeshis to stop discussing the topic at hand ?  

I have seen them discussing it in a very rational way without any off topic posts , the Indians on the other hand are more than worried for the " Bangabandhu " to the extent that they have been trolling constantly in this thread !


----------



## Secur

eastwatch said:


> Some piggish Mollah who are against a free and progressive BD are after the character assassination of our beloved independence leader Sk. Mujib. Unfortunately, when he was the last one for a separation of Pakistan, he is blamed squarely for it. When Yahya Khan and Bhutto gong should be blamed for the separation, somehow people blame him.



Let me assure you the majority of Pakistanis do not consider Sheikh Mujibur Rahman as a traitor ... Rather a leader appointed by the majority of population who was to take charge at office ... Contrary to the popular belief and of course the propaganda of PPP ( A cult of personality is maintained by them for Bhutto even today ) , both of the Pakistani leaders you mentioned are considered responsible for separation , the first one for initiating a military operation and the latter one for the greed of power and for not transferring the Govt to the democratically elected Prime Minister of United Pakistan ...

* In a secret government affidavit, Yahya Khan stated:

It was Bhutto, not Mujib, who broke Pakistan. Bhutto's stance in 1971 and his stubbornness harmed Pakistan's solidarity much more than Sheikh Mujib's six-point demand. It was his high ambitions and rigid stance that led to rebellion in East Pakistan. He riled up the Bengalis and brought an end to Pakistan's solidarity. East Pakistan broke away.[33]*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

Luffy 500 said:


> What a joke of a list. U are putting khaled musaraff of all people in that list. How does this guy even compare to the others. And how can any sane person put a statesman like Pres.Zia in group 2. U call this logical.



Zia was not a state man in 1971. And whats wrong with Musarraf? Ohh I forgot to add Taher's name as well.

You can create another group of state men.


----------



## idune

Someone has to get hold of a copy of *affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923,* was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court before indians and awami league forge it or destroy it.


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

idune said:


> Someone has to get hold of a copy of *affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923,* was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court before indians and awami league forge it or destroy it.



yeah.. they are actually waiting for the outcome of this thread on pdf ... once a quorum decides that origin of Their Father of Nation has dubious origin, RAW will light those pages with their cigarette *****..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dollarman

kalu_miah said:


> I saw some one mention in an earlier post that both Mujib and Bhutto's mothers were Hindu by birth. So I got a little curious and started searching. That is when found that dailydeshbangla website was hacked by Burmese hackers. But I found this info in other websites:
> 
> Mother Name of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman
> 
> *Sayera Khatun
> In early nineteen twenties, one Mr. Chandi Das was a practicing lawyer in the Civil Court at Kolkata. He had a young beautiful daughter named Gouribala Das. One Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti was working as a junior assistant to Mr. Chandi Das. Mr. Chakravarti had a free access to Mr. Das's residence at his will and used to visit the family frequently. In the process he developed intimate personal illicit relationship with Gouribala. Consequentially, Gouribala became pregnant. When pregnancy was confirmed Gouribala and her father started pressing hard on Mr. Chakravarti to get married. But Mr. Chakravarti being a high cast Brahmin was not only outraged and flatly denied his illicit relationship but audaciously refused to marry Gouribala who belonged to a lower cast. He also disowned the claim that the child was sired by him. Such behavior from Mr. Chakravarti came as a rude shock to the entire family particularly to Mr. Das and he became seriously ill thinking about the ill fate of his beloved daughter's future.
> Finally, Gouribala gave birth to a son on 12.12.1920. The son was named after Mr. Aronnyo Kumar Chakravarti as Dev Das Chakravarti. Thereafter, Mr. Das persistently kept on requesting Mr. Aronnyo to accept Gouribala as his wife and Dev Das as his son but of no avail. In this melee the boy became three years old.
> At that time, having no way out Mr. Das begged Mr. Sheikh Luthfur Rahman, his Muhuri (Document Writer) to marry Gouribala. The obedient Muhuri obliged Mr. Das and married Gouribala after she and begotten son Dev Das, sired by Mr. Chakravarti got converted into Islam taking the Muslim names Sahera Begum and Sheikh Mujibur Rahman accordingly.
> An affidavit No118 dated 10.11.1923, was registered with the Kolkata Magistrate Court in this regard. *
> 
> WITNESSES IN THE AFFIDEFIT REGISTERED
> 
> 1. Mr. Abdur Rahman Shafayet, Court Daroga
> Police Station (PS): Vandaria
> Post Office: Vandaria
> District: Erstwhile Barisal
> 
> 2. Shree Anil Kumar, Court Daroga
> District: Erstwhile Barisal
> 
> same info here:
> Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's Birth History
> 
> Can someone verify if this is actually true or some propaganda by Bongobandhu haters.



Don't know how true this is, but playing Devil's advocate here:

Aren't all Bangladeshis technically converts from Hinduism/Buddhism/Jainism? Is there a set number of generations one has to be Muslim to be truly considered Muslim (since this is what essentially is being questioned here)?


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Mujib family tree (current generation) is "Do nasla". They seem to be in to Gori women and gora/kalia men instead of some one from either Bangladesh or Muslim background. In collusion, he left a baigirat khandan. Lanat on those losers who still support this begairat family and their party Awami dalal league.



Lakho lanat on an ant-size ignorant and superstitous Mullah like you who still do not want a separate Bangladesh. You people keep on telling lies and deceive people - all in the name of Allah. What is there in gora and kala? It is so prevalent among the Muslims of Bengal. It is because of mixing of blood throughout the centuries among different groups of people, and also because of continuous exposure to sunlight and humidity. 

Read a few pages of Anthropology before you vomit your ignorance. And why gora/kala has anything to do with someone's birth or death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

Al-zakir said:


> Mujib family tree(current generation) is "_Do nasla_". They seem to be in to _Gori _women and _gora/kalia_ men instead of some one from either Bangladesh or Muslim background. In collusion, he left a _baigirat khandan_. Lanat on those losers who still support this _begairat _family and their party _Awami dalal league_.



So you are telling me the founder of your country did not have Bangladeshi Muslim genes because they had "Gori" women apparently? Thats quite a tall claim, any proof for that


----------



## kobiraaz

Whos Gori in that family? Hasina or Hasina's daughter?? Are you kidding?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

This stupid thread is still running, mods should take care of such thread developing based on topic only food for ignorant.


----------



## rashtriya.rifles

PlanetSoldier said:


> This stupid thread is still running, mods should take care of such thread developing based on topic only food for ignorant.



The only reason such baseless tripe is not deleted, people are encouraged to troll.. If there is no voice against such hyperbolic claims, this thread which is publicly visible on internet will only serve as a false propaganda. 

ontopic : what has muslim parenthood or hindu parenthood got to do with how corrupt he/she will be later in life ? WTF MAN !!


----------



## Md Akmal

iajdani said:


> Kalu, I thought you are a western well educated person who cares little about somebody's birth history. Does it really matter how he was born?



@ Of course, it matters a lot .


----------



## Zabaniyah

rashtriya.rifles said:


> The only reason such baseless tripe is not deleted, people are encouraged to troll.. If there is no voice against such hyperbolic claims, this thread which is publicly visible on internet will only serve as a false propaganda.
> 
> *ontopic : what has muslim parenthood or hindu parenthood got to do with how corrupt he/she will be later in life ? WTF MAN !!*



Nothing. 

It's just that the man has always been an enigma to me.


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> Lakho lanat on an ant-size ignorant and superstitous Mullah like you who still do not want a separate Bangladesh. You people keep on telling lies and deceive people - all in the name of Allah. What is there in gora and kala? It is so prevalent among the Muslims of Bengal. It is because of mixing of blood throughout the centuries among different groups of people, and also because of continuous exposure to sunlight and humidity.
> 
> Read a few pages of Anthropology before you vomit your ignorance. And why gora/kala has anything to do with someone's birth or death.





neutral_person said:


> So you are telling me the founder of your country did not have Bangladeshi Muslim genes because they had "Gori" women apparently? Thats quite a tall claim, any proof for that





kobiraaz said:


> Whos Gori in that family? Hasina or Hasina's daughter?? Are you kidding?



I was talking about current generation Mujib family. Specifically Hasina and Rehan's son married to _Gori _non-Muslims. You jokers failed to understand my post.


----------



## scholseys

Al-zakir said:


> I was talking about current generation Mujib family. Specifically Hasina and Rehan's son married to _Gori _non-Muslims. You jokers failed to understand my post.



Joy Babu and English Babu redwan siddiqui are everything but Bangladeshis.


----------



## Skies

I always treat Mujibur with disdain.


----------



## Black Widow

Person is known by his act, not by his birth. Does it matter what Muzib born, It always matter what he wanted to be. He defeated Strongest Islamic nation one earth. 

*Your story may not have such a happy beginning, but that doesn't make you who you are. it is the rest of your story, who you choose to be... So, who are you, Panda? 
*


----------



## Black Widow

and more over



> I saw some one mention in an earlier post that both Mujib and Bhutto's mothers were Hindu by birth. So I got a little curious and started searching. That is when found that dailydeshbangla website was hacked by Burmese hackers. But I found this info in other websites:
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...heikh-mujibs-birth-history.html#ixzz27ZpVq1NL




All Converted Muslims were some point of time Hindu or Pagans or Parsi. Islam was propagated through conversion, so either one generation ago or many generation ago every one was a hindu. Every Subcontinent Muslim's mother was Hindu, if not her mother, if not her mother and so on was Hindu by birth,


----------



## somebozo

Very good fiction when is the full movie coming out?


----------



## INDIC

Al-zakir said:


> I was talking about current generation Mujib family. Specifically Hasina and Rehan's son married to _Gori _non-Muslims. You jokers failed to understand my post.



But I heard that Muslim man can marry Christian woman.


----------



## kalu_miah

Another source for this news:
Article

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Obama is related to James Madison,Harry Truman,Lyndon Johnson,Jimmy Carter,George H W Bush and George W Bush!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anubis

The articles(both of them are the same) lack credibility as they do not have any citation to any credible sources(copies of the document showing the agreement between the Hindu and the Muslim would have helped)!I do not understand why people who gets pissed off when marked(sometimes self proclaimed) criminals are charged with crimes against humanity because there's lack of 'material' evidence would accept that a person's(a leader who played a role in the creation of a nation) whole life is a lie because two random 'articles' from the internet(one of the websites named after the very person who killed him) as truth that is 'stranger than fiction' because someone's alleged acquaintance in an international news organisation(responsible for monumental cover-up of facts that led to the death of millions of people and infamous for being a unconditional mouthpiece of war-criminals and a famous apartheid state) has said so!I am not pointing fingers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

This is not news - most well aware Bangladeshis know that "Bongo boltu" had dubious Hindostani origins. 

Still I thank the thread starter for shedding some light on a highly important issue, in order to throw off the pretentious mask of 'patriotism' carried by Hindostani agents called BAL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

iajdani said:


> Kalu, I thought you are a western well educated person who cares little about somebody's birth history. Does it really matter how he was born?



Don't you think that you have overly high expectations from Kallu miah? Don't fall into such traps, western residence (not) = an education.... 



RiasatKhan said:


> Obama is related to James Madison,Harry Truman,Lyndon Johnson,Jimmy Carter,George H W Bush and George W Bush!



Hell why did you leave me and Spiderman out of the alleged relatioships?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Thread going nowhere. 

Closed.


----------

